# Another new member - my son is Type 1, diagnosed two weeks ago



## Heidi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, my son R is a 12 year old twin and was diagnosed two weeks ago. His brother is fine. 

It's good to be able to read so much by others going through the same sort of things. 

Heidi


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello Heidi, sorry to hear your news, but glad that you've found us. How is R getting on, and how are the rest of you finding it? Easter's a bit of a rubbish time to get diabetes, so much tempation around... What insulin is your son on? And how are your hospital team? I hope you're getting good support.

Feel free to drop on here any time with questions, there are lots of parents on here, and young people who have gone through adolescence with diabetes.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Heidi said:


> Hello, my son R is a 12 year old twin and was diagnosed two weeks ago. His brother is fine.
> 
> It's good to be able to read so much by others going through the same sort of things.
> 
> Heidi



Hi Heidi,

Welcome to the forum .. the large extended family .... 

I'm glad you have found us ... there is so much knowledge, advice, understanding on here .. a valuable source ..

How are you all doing?? ... 

I'm also called Heidi, and mam to Nathan diagnosed type1 2007 aged 11 ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello Heidi, welcome to the forum  Lots of other wonderful parents here who will know exactly what you're going through, so please do ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. He's on MDI and the hospital team were brilliant. We're keeping in close contact with the diabetic nurse and we've asked to be taught carb counting as soon as possible. Our aim is to get a pump as soon as we can - we all hate the injecting and R wants to have as much control as possible.

All that said we still feel like we've been hit by a tidal wave.


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2010)

hi heidi welcome to the forum. stick around and ask as many questions as you want, there are a lot of very informative people on here!

which hospital do you go to? if you want a heads up on carb counting, hunt down Adrienne on here. she is amazing and will give you all the basics (and more!)


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Heidi and welcome to the forum x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2010)

Heidi said:


> Thanks for the welcome. He's on MDI and the hospital team were brilliant. We're keeping in close contact with the diabetic nurse and we've asked to be taught carb counting as soon as possible. Our aim is to get a pump as soon as we can - we all hate the injecting and R wants to have as much control as possible.
> 
> All that said we still feel like we've been hit by a tidal wave.



One of the best books I have found is Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas (amazon link). It covers every topic under the sun regarding insulin-treated diabetes in a very readable and accessible way.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep, bought the book two days after he was diagnosed. Fortunately for us one of the senior members on here - Patricia - is a friend of mine. I emailed her the day R was diagnosed and she's been amazing with support and suggestions.

We're at the William Harvey Hospital in Ashford, Kent.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2010)

Heidi said:


> Yep, bought the book two days after he was diagnosed. Fortunately for us one of the senior members on here - Patricia - is a friend of mine. I emailed her the day R was diagnosed and she's been amazing with support and suggestions.
> 
> We're at the William Harvey Hospital in Ashford, Kent.



Ah! You're off to a good start then


----------



## Heidi (Apr 4, 2010)

We are. Times like this you need to be grateful for small mercies!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 5, 2010)

hi heidi, 
welcome to the forum. Its a fantastic place to be. I'm a twin and both me and my twin are type 1. Keep an eye on R's twin for the symptoms as that's how we caught me early  x


----------



## Mand (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome Heidi

My son is 13 (diagnosed when he was 10.5). He has been on a Veo pump since July 2009.

Feel free to ask anything.


----------



## glodee (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Heidi,
Welcome to the forum! My daughter, Gemma was dx'd at 12 - now 14. Shes on Levemir & novarapid. 
Glodee


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Heidi,

Welcome to the forum its full of great information.

I have 2 kids with type 1 both diagnosed within the last 4 months, my son was 10 on diagnosis and my daughter 2, its very testing at times. xx


----------



## Heidi (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes! 

We'll be keeping an eye out for R's twin - all looks fine at the moment and his twin is the one who's already begun to hit a big growth spurt whereas R is still the same size he's been for the last year (or at least seems the same size).


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 5, 2010)

hi heidi we have the coolest parents in the forum with the best advice and welcome


----------



## bev (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Heidi,
I have sent you a private message.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

I typed loads and its all gone............  ok so a quickie now instead.

Welcome but sorry you have to be here.    I am a Kent girl through and through, Bromley born and bred, (well actually born in Sevenoaks....).    I am in Bexhill now and was only saying to my daughter earlier today that I want to go over to the Ashford outlet in the holidays for a mooch around.  If you fancy a meet up then just shout.

My daughter was 10 on Friday, has been type 1 since 5 weeks old.   She pumps and carb counts.

Your hospital sounds ok, there are some very dodgy ones out there.  We are under the UCLH (London) as they are top notch and our local one in Bromley wasn't and they aren't down here either !!

Gotta go, am knackered.  Its great stuff you have found us so early.   Take a look at www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org website and join the email group, it is fantastic and the help you will get specifically for kids is fab.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> I typed loads and its all gone............  ok so a quickie now instead.
> 
> ...



Yeah, a quick heads up about dodgy hospitals. The paediatric diabetes team where I am treated is not what you'd call good. Adults on the other hand is a complete world away and an excellent team. I'd avoid Eastbourne District General if you're looking for a new paediatric team. Now to plug the good stuff as I work there too! The adults team is excellent. A team of two wonderful consultants who are backed up by several wonderful nurses. One of whom is a type one. I can't sing their praises loudly enough!


----------



## PhilT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Heidi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gemma444 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hya Heidi

Welcome to the forum. this is a great place to be and there is alot of support. My son was dx last Aug aged 8. x


----------



## jen 3 type ones at home (Apr 6, 2010)

*Hi Heidi*

We live in Folkestone, one of the other mums of the CWD, said you would like to hear from people in kent I see you go to WHH that is our local hospital.:
I have been Diabetic since I was 4 and 2 of our 3 were dx last march 10 days apart after getting chicken pox.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 6, 2010)

Great to hear of more people around in Kent. 
R hasn't been back to school yet but apparently there is one other child in their school who is also diabetic. 

It's good to know we're not alone.


----------

